# Large format screen printing



## Johneledrew (Aug 8, 2008)

It appears to be difficult to locate a printer that offers fulfillment services and does large format printing on t shirts. There has to be these companies out there because trending is showing a large amount of large full prints. Where can I track down a few of these printers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

I think rawtalentinc.com does oversized printing and offers fulfillment as well.


----------



## Johneledrew (Aug 8, 2008)

Man that is so helpful, Thank you!


----------

